# How do you tie a flag carrier on your stirrup?



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Look at this picture and how I've got my flag boot attached. My boot only have one strap, but if there was a second strap, you just attach the lower one to the stirrup. And duct tape? I've never used duct tape.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Okay, thank you!
I've seen a few people use duct tape around here - they said it works good. But I think I will just tie it to where you have it on this photo and take the lower strap off. If I don't need the bottom one I won't use it. 
Thank you!


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I tried it how you had it in the photo and I took the lower strap off, it works very well!
Thank you!


----------

